# Food Safety News - 11/05/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 5, 2020)

*Letter From The Editor: Mushrooms, Marijuana, and Drugs*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 05, 2020 12:06 am Opinion In case you missed it due to other Election Night distractions, recreational marijuana is on a roll. South Dakota, New Jersey, Montana, and Arizona in ballot measures joined the ranks of the recreational marijuana states. The votes were not even close. Liberal and conservative states agree on recreational marijuana. Since Colorado and... Continue Reading

   

*Study details first UK STEC outbreak from frozen burgers*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 05, 2020 12:04 am Researchers have described the first national outbreak of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli in the United Kingdom associated with burgers that affected 12 people in 2017. It was also the first known outbreak in the UK linked to frozen burgers. Four small, local outbreaks occurred in England and Wales between 2009 and 2015 and they were likely... Continue Reading

   

*Capacity issues impact effectiveness of Dutch food agency*
By News Desk on Nov 05, 2020 12:02 am The Dutch food agency does not have sufficient capacity to properly perform all of its tasks, according to a report. Consultancy firm Deloitte looked at seven areas that involve the Netherlands Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA) including food safety, animal welfare, and plant health for the Ministry of Agriculture, Nature and Food Quality... Continue Reading

   

*FSIS warns public about metal found in spaghetti and meatballs*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 04, 2020 04:11 pm USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a public health alert for heat-treated, not fully cooked, not shelf stable, spaghetti, and meatballs in marinara sauce products due to concerns that the products may be contaminated with extraneous material, specifically metal. The metal was discovered by consumers who then contacted the company. Their complaints... Continue Reading

   

*Miss Vickie’s Kettle Cooked Potato Chips recalled due to glass pieces*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2020 02:27 pm Ottawa-based Miss Vickie’s Canada is recalling certain Miss Vickie’s brand Kettle Cooked Potato Chips due to the possible presence of pieces of glass. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) advises consumers to not consume and for retailers, restaurants, and institutions to not sell or use the chips. The products were sold in New Brunswick, Newfoundland... Continue Reading


----------



## Murray (Nov 5, 2020)

How in the heck does glass get into potato chips?
Thanks for posting, I find these Food Safety articles interesting and informative.


----------



## stephchif (Feb 25, 2022)

Food safety is very important to me. I once went to a coffee shop and they gave me a cookie that had cannabis in it. I am glad that I am a smoker and I immediately knew what was up without creating any panic or something.


----------

